# Barbeque - What sort is best??



## moatmeister (Apr 15, 2008)

Want a decent barbeque for keeping on the van. Any recommendations? What do others have??


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Disposable. Clean = throw into waste bag when cold. Lightweight. Easy to use.
At home use gas, but flavour is better using charcoal

Dave P


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*BBQ*

We have had several [email protected] over the years but now have a small gas one!It's alluminiom oblong with lava rocks.We bought a stand for it.It cost about £20 and the lid comes down to keep the heat in.We find it great as we hav'nt got to buy bbq fuel and clean up afterwards.Just pack it up and stow away for another day!!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Still prefer charcoal, and you can't beat Weber. smokey Joe is small and ideal for two.
When in France we use a gas grill type as many places restrict the use of charcoal to communal barbeques.
Gerry


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Best is subjective. But received wisdom suggests BBQ flavour comes from:

1) Fat dropping onto hot surface and evaporating, bathing the food in smoke
2) Marinade

and NOT:
3) Intimate contact with searing flames and charcoal 

1) and 2) are available from both gas and charcoal BBQs. Gas at home and away for me. To answer your question, I still think there is a market for a well designed ring burner grill & BBQ system. I have a Beauclaire for the ring burner but the design is a shambles.

Dave


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Best is subjective. But received wisdom suggests BBQ flavour comes from:
> 
> 1) Fat dropping onto hot surface and evaporating, bathing the food in smoke
> 2) Marinade
> ...


Agreed to a point. The "intimate contact" is certainly no good, espescially for sausages, wear a good apron at all times! :roll: 

More to the point, Cooking for how many?

How much time and space are you willing to give up for the Barbie?

How house proud sre you?

Ever person to their own.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I gotta say it.... CADAC..  

steve


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

Chigman said:


> I gotta say it.... CADAC..
> 
> steve


im with you on that 1


----------



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

Agreed , CADAC


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Not with the wee bottles, Safari? More heat in a bottle of wintergeen.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I had a Cadac for over 14 years, but the heat still comes from a central point, which has advantages and disadvantages. Depends what your priorities are. For crepes and BBQing for more than a couple, the even heat of a ring burner over a large heated surface area is a real plus.

No-one is differing here; it simply depends on one's requirements and expectations.

Dave


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have had a small gas table top BBQ for the past 4 years. It cooks fine for up to 6. What more could you ask for at £15.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

"Not a lot" 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We also had a Beauclair but gave it away (daughter) as it was not possible to turn it down enough.
Now have a smaller ring burner purchased in a hardware shop in France, home made legs made from old aluminium tent poles, and a home made griddle made from 3mm steel sheet with a flange welded on, it also has a drain hole. For Crepes I use a flat sheet of 8mm thick steel.
The anti blow out ring is the bottom of an old ally saucepan.
The burner is also the right size for our Paella dish.

Do what you want OK.
C.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well engineered Clive. Is you uncle named Heath Robinson

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave P


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> We also had a Beauclair but gave it away (daughter) as it was not possible to turn it down enough.
> Now have a smaller ring burner purchased in a hardware shop in France, home made legs made from old aluminium tent poles, and a home made griddle made from 3mm steel sheet with a flange welded on, it also has a drain hole. For Crepes I use a flat sheet of 8mm thick steel.
> The anti blow out ring is the bottom of an old ally saucepan.
> The burner is also the right size for our Paella dish.
> ...


 I'm sure that one moved! 8O


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

Weber charcoal for me. It's ace!  This one 
http://www.weberbbq.co.uk/Barbecues/Product.aspx?ProductID=PROD14


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Cobb for us!

http://cobb-bbq.co.uk/spec.html

So quick & easy to use. Fully portable. Have cooked roast dinners as well as traditional bbq fare! Having had gas bbq's in the past, this Cobb is definately the best! Can be washed up afterwards along with the other items and the cobb stone retains heat to provide a bit of warmth if/when it's a bit chilly sitting outside. When cold the cobbstone is then just put into a plastic bag and disposed of into the rubbish bin.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

**** said:


> Cobb for us!
> 
> http://cobb-bbq.co.uk/spec.html
> 
> So quick & easy to use. F


It might be easy to use but it aint quick..Light up time is 15-25 minutes 8O I'm dishing up by then 

steve


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

we got a great one from Homebase the other week, £30, charcoal BBQ sterdy and folds down and goes into lil carry bag you get with it.. great BBQ tray for food and tray for fuel!!

i'd go for a charcoal BBQ everytime over gas.. you can seriously taste the difference and to me that's what a BBQ is all about.. but everyone has there own preferences..

check below..

http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wc...9&c_1=1|category_root|Outdoor+Living|12079537

Mark


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Chigman said:


> **** said:
> 
> 
> > Cobb for us!
> ...


I think they got that bit wrong on their blurb. :roll: 
Light the cobbstone and it takes about 5 mins to be white, then ready for cooking on. We can have sauages or burgers ready to eat in 15 mins, or roast chicken in 2 hrs. 

The beauty of not being gas fed is the ability to use the Cobb almost anywhere ( as demonstrated by the Hairy Bikers, on TV recently on their cooking travels). :idea: 
Although the cobb is hot whilst cooking, the outer container can be picked up and moved (if you need to), as it stays cool.

Recently when we were at the Hamble Rally, our friends were using a gas
BBQ and from the same time lighting both up and cooking similar meals, we were almost ready to eat our food, when they were only just starting to cook on theirs. :lol:

When packing away, we only need to leave the cobbstone to cool down, but everything else can be wash up, and packed away, no grease and no mess. 
When the cobbstone is cold its easy to place in the rubbish bin, still intact, with no ash to clear up.

****


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

I do fancy a Cobb but find it hard to justify the price for a charcoal barbie.

Some of the best barbies I've had were spur of the moment ones and I have seen supermarket trollies filled with pallets, lit and laid on there sides.
Not very P.C. I know,but very effective. Ayhh! The bad old days! :lol:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

derekfaeberwick said:


> I do fancy a Cobb but find it hard to justify the price for a charcoal barbie.
> 
> Some of the best barbies I've had were spur of the moment ones and I have seen supermarket trollies filled with pallets, lit and laid on there sides.
> Not very P.C. I know,but very effective. Ayhh! The bad old days! :lol:


How many pallets do you want, I've got stacks here at my works. 
Can you pick'em up tomorrow? :lol:

****


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

You should get plenty takers. My old firm had a sideline buying and selling pallets. A few regular "donors" financed their holidays that way.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

**** said:


> Cobb for us!
> 
> http://cobb-bbq.co.uk/spec.html
> 
> So quick & easy to use. Fully portable. Have cooked roast dinners as well as traditional bbq fare! Having had gas bbq's in the past, this Cobb is definately the best! Can be washed up afterwards along with the other items and the cobb stone retains heat to provide a bit of warmth if/when it's a bit chilly sitting outside. When cold the cobbstone is then just put into a plastic bag and disposed of into the rubbish bin.


We've had a Cobb for years, not cheap, but you can pick it up whilst it's cooking, we have used it on the back of our boat for years. Totally safe, cooks a lovely roast dinner outside keeping the boat/van cool inside. Veg goes in the bottom and is basted by the fat dripping off the meat. You can get a wok and frying pan too....


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've tried most of the charcoal bbq's

Just my opinion of course..

Disposables are great, we usually keep one for quick impromptu small grill ups only, they can't cope with anything larger.

Cobb, we've had one for a while, does a mean roast and veggies but can be a pain to clean, especially that big s/steel moat thing. Doesn't really do a proper bbq as such though. Tip, Poundland usually do a cheap version of Cobblestones about this time of year. We intend to use this for winter roasts in future and use the following for the summer....

My latest gizmo is a 'son of hibachi', for UK versions just google grilletto.

http://www.sonofhibachionline.com/

Very economical with coals as you can snuff it out with the pouch straight after cooking and re use the remainder of the coals next time round. Used ash drops down into slide out tray so easy to clean up after use.
Very impressed with this so far.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good Pete! Thanks. 

>> This site << has a brief but informative video clip showing it in use, and putting away afterwards.

Somebody has given this a lot of thought! 

Dave


----------



## millyboy (Aug 31, 2007)

I'd also recommend the Griletto.
It's pretty quick to light up,self cleaning and the fact you can
put it away in it's snuff out pouch within less than an hour of using
it makes it a winner for me.

Charcoal all the way here.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Do it the Italian way - in the rain but happy


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks great but yanks and there spelling? :evil: 

"FREE SHIPPING on all barbecue options within the CONTIGUOUS USA."

That's not how you spell contagious at all! 8) :lol: :lol:

:? Is it? :lol:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Disposable. Clean = throw into waste bag when cold. Lightweight. Easy to use.
> At home use gas, but flavour is better using charcoal
> 
> Dave P


I`m with you on this one Dave.I have a cadac but cannot be bothered taking it away.Lidl disposable bbq £1.29 ,big enough for a family of 4, and saves the wife washing up ( arn`t i considerate )

Les


----------

